# see a prime exemple of noise-metal done in 1990 by me an a droog



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay here the psyche noise-metal jams it's 15 minute longs, me and a drunk irish friend patrick, i plaid guilty to be drunk too , these were the days ours youth.

Soundz like Gore & Godflesh more lo-fi more garage kinda cool i dont know?

Just for yourself? Decay by Humans Decay on bandcamps under noise-metal/ noise-rock noise research +montreal.Quite Sludgy & doomy and murky( like a https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/decay )swamp, please enjoy...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Ya, it sure does conjure up an image of a fly-infested hole with rotting flesh of an animal.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> Ya, it sure does conjure up an image of a fly-infested hole with rotting flesh of an animal.


yes indeed, thanks buddy!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

suprised me whit your own noise-metal or noise rock creation blood money is a one man band guitar/bass decibel abuse laden noise-metal psychedelia.Usine 451 is le pierrot lunaire opus.27 version 2.2 of the future, beleive it or not , the metal machine music of the future too and yaka di yaka di?

comment if you like album sleeve, music , wich part whhat projects?


----------

